# Breachspace Chronicles feat. Chrons authors!



## Mouse (May 3, 2012)

The BREACHSPACE Chronicles, Volume 1 is a short story anthology  made up of six stories, written by six authors. These short stories  take place in the different countries in the BREACHSPACE Setting.


The BREACHSPACE Setting is a world filled with  fear, dread and unsettling realities. It is a world brought into  existence because of a reality-shaping anomaly triggered by the opening  of The Hellmouth, an event called the Great Cataclysm.


The BREACHSPACE Setting entertains the idea of  tapping into the collective unconscious nurtured by older literature,  folklore, legends, mythology, history and so forth. Furthermore, it  draws on imagery from more modern references: from the height of the  high action pulp fiction, to the bravado of silver age heroics; from the  retro-futuristic genre of steampunk, to the ultra-futuristic dystopian  cyberpunk genre. It intertwines ideas and archetypes from these things  to build the new imaginary world of Teira.


The BREACHSPACE Setting offers tales of wonder, of intrigue, and of fear. The Volume 1 anthology focuses on the continent of Uropia.


Download the ebook for only $1. http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/101826/BREACHSPACE-Chronicles,-Volume-1


Authors include:  Kevin Lumley, E.J. Tett, Joleen Kuyper, Tim James, John Brady and Kirsten Cross. Edited by Nuno Teixeira.


Chrons authors are: myself, the Perpster and alchemist. Yay for us! (I also happen to know Joleen Kuyper - a very lovely lady from Donegal).


----------



## chopper (May 3, 2012)

nice work - congrats to all involved!


----------



## alchemist (May 3, 2012)

My first fiction publication! And someone else from Donegal as well; it's just a matter of time before the local paper finds us.


----------



## Abernovo (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations to alc, Mouse and Perp. I'll go and raid my piggy bank.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 3, 2012)

well done everyone, brilliant! and further proof the chrons is where to go for talent? Jo


----------



## nixie (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations,


----------



## The Judge (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations, all!


----------



## Hex (May 3, 2012)

Well done you guys!

I really enjoyed _Tainted Love_, Mouse -- and I'm looking forward to reading the others!


----------



## crystal haven (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mouse (May 4, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Hex, that was quick!


----------



## Ian Whates (May 4, 2012)

I know this has been said already, but... Congratulations, Mouse, and everyone involved!


----------



## Mouse (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ian!


----------



## Boneman (May 4, 2012)

Way to go, all three!!!  

Alchemist: tell your local paper - they always need newsworthy items and I'm sure this is better than the local mugging/theft/speeding/flower show/missing cats... actually maybe missing cats could be given more prominence, but do it!!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 4, 2012)

Congratulations (and well-done!) all three!


----------



## Mouse (May 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 4, 2012)

Boneman said:


> Way to go, all three!!!
> 
> Alchemist: tell your local paper - they always need newsworthy items and I'm sure this is better than the local mugging/theft/speeding/flower show/missing cats... actually maybe missing cats could be given more prominence, but do it!!


 
I'm guessing, and Alc can correct me if I'm wrong, but knowing Irish local papers, this is front page news. Middle spread too. with pics. I shall call them on your behalf, Monsieur le Docteur...


----------



## Ursa major (May 4, 2012)

springs1971 said:


> I'm guessing, and Alc can correct me if I'm wrong, but knowing Irish local papers, this is front page news. Middle spread too. with pics. I shall call them on your behalf, Monsieur le Docteur...


* Expects it'll be printed under the title, Donegal's Brady Bunch! *


Many Congratulations! Well done all.


----------



## alchemist (May 4, 2012)

springs1971 said:


> I'm guessing, and Alc can correct me if I'm wrong, but knowing Irish local papers, this is front page news. Middle spread too. with pics. I shall call them on your behalf, Monsieur le Docteur...



Would this be a good time to mention that I'm on a witness protection programme? (I saw the crime they called Highlander 2, and I'm gonna tell everyone)



Ursa major said:


> * Expects it'll be printed under the title, Donegal's Brady Bunch! *



Is it that obvious?

*checks list*

Yes, it is!


----------



## J-WO (May 5, 2012)

Allow me to jump on the congratulations boat, mouse!


----------



## Vertigo (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you. An excellent achievement.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 18, 2012)

Only just seen the thread (or rather Al pointed it out), so thanks to everyone for the thanks.

And congratulations to the other two (Even though we've done that already it's nice to say it in a public forum)


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2012)

I did wonder if you'd missed it, Perp.

I've not got round to reading it yet, but I will do!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I've just started reading it!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 21, 2012)

Woo! Any good?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Just this minute (during my tea break) finished the first one and was quite impressed. Next one up is by... well I guess you know.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'd skip that'n if I were you.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 21, 2012)

No!!! I'm looking forwards to it.

Now the fourth one is a story that should be missed...


----------



## alchemist (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe I'll read the fourth one first.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd cut but not paste... and read the rest. The fifth one looks interesting


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 22, 2012)

I read the second story, Tainted Love last night and it was great, in some ways a rip roaring adventure, in others a near master-class in misdirection. I loved the perspective from which it was told, and the way you were made to feel sympathy for Kaysa and her plight all of which... well if I said any more I'd ruin the story.

The third is excellent too. So three out of three so far, good choices by Nuno.

The fourth I'll scan through but I think I know it already... 

So next up Markus!


----------



## alchemist (Jun 22, 2012)

Perpetual Man said:


> I read the second story, Tainted Love last night and it was great, in some ways a rip roaring adventure, in others a near master-class in misdirection. I loved the perspective from which it was told, and the way you were made to feel sympathy for Kaysa and her plight all of which... well if I said any more I'd ruin the story.
> 
> The third is excellent too. So three out of three so far, good choices by Nuno.
> 
> ...


 
*gulp*

In truth, if I was writing it this year, I think it would be better.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 22, 2012)

Perpetual Man said:


> I read the second story, Tainted Love last night and it was great, in some ways a rip roaring adventure, in others a near master-class in misdirection. I loved the perspective from which it was told, and the way you were made to feel sympathy for Kaysa and her plight all of which... well if I said any more I'd ruin the story.



Now you are too kind. I wrote that'n a long time ago now and am sure, like alc, that if I wrote it now it'd be better.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 27, 2012)

Just finished Markus, The Waking Man. 

Really enjoyed it alc, felt it was fast-paced, very rich and a lot of fun.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Perp! Although some of that richness was forced upon me. 

But fun?! Huh?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh definitely.

I don't want to say too much in case someone else is going to read it , but I just loved so much of what you brought into it. It could have felt over full but you measured it just about perfectly.


----------

